# Who introduced you to waterfowl hunting?



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

*Who introduced you to waterfowl hunting?*​
Mother00.00%Sibling58.20%Father3455.74%Grandfather58.20%Friend1219.67%Other58.20%


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Who is responsible for introducing you to waterfowl hunting? How did you get started.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I learned from the best hunter in ND. My father! He got me into it young. I was 4 when they started bringing me with.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I started on my own...

When I was young and just starting out on my own it was a blast and the passion is still around. :wink:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Started on my own too, with a single shot 410 and a Norweigen elkhound named Tinker.


----------



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

I started on my own and didn't get to go much cause nobody in my family went waterfowl hunting and I always wanted to go.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

My dad got me and my sister and my 2 cousin's into it.


----------



## iowaduckman (Jan 7, 2005)

Hard to say. Kind of a series of events. I grew up as the neighbor to Jay Gunn( 2003 3rd place 2004 8th place finish world Duck Calling Championship) He was the first person I ever saw duck hunting in South Alabama. I worked for David Gaston's wife of Gaston Custom calls as a teenager. Moved to Iowa in my early 20's and it was hard to get permission to bow hunt, goose hunting permission was easy so I took it up.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

High school buddies.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

my grandfather is the one that got me started he told me to come out to the farm one morning since i was staying at my mothers place and we sat out in our field and the ducks and geese just poured over us and into the cor i got my first 2 ducks that day both were green heads....and i was still where i couldnt tell the difference in the flight patterns....and i still take him out at least 1 time a year even tho its gets harder and harder for him to do it but at least im spending time with him and were enjoying something we both love to do.....its a memory thats gonna stick in my head for as long as i live.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I didn't start bird hunting until about five years ago but since then I have brought my two boys with for the last two yrs. they are now 8 & 10. and now I can't go unless they come with, Mostly because they love it.


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

My dad started taking me in the field when i was 8, but he hasn't been able to hunt for a while now his hips were really bad he's got one left to replace. I'm looking forward to hunting with him again. The first time i killed a duck i had a single shot .410 i just walkled behind a tree and walked up on a bunch of teal, and i got my first duck a drake BW.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

The first times I remember "hunting" was visiting my grandparents farm SE of Kulm and riding in the pick-up with my grandfather out on his trap runs.

The first hunt that I was on for anything was a duck hunt just South of Fredonia ND in 1970. Many of you guys know the large wetland, that is now a large sheet of water, just to the south of highway 13. Back in the 70's is was a large cattail filled slough. The ducks were around back then by the thousands.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I remember sitting in the bottom of my dads model A alumacraft with the 1960 something Johnson 10 horse on the back with Dad and my Uncle doing the shooting as I was too young yet. I wore whatever I could just to stay warm to keep the guys happy that I was warm. I remember the first actual day I could shoot and it was an old flight king 12 gauge with the stock sawed short to fit me. No recoil pad!! and I darn near flew out the back of the boat on my first shot. Ooooh the headache that night was something I'll never forget. I switched to an Ithica featherlight 20 gauge after that and had a much better time. Shot it for years until peppering the late season mallards and watching them fly off got old and bought an 870 wingmaster. Aaah the good old days.
:beer: Thanks have to go out to my Dad on this thread for taking me when he did, I've been hooked since.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

My brother! The wife cusses him every day come fall!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Dad, in the 50's, ah yes the good old days!!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

My brother, with help from my Dad...since my brother was unable to drive yet. My Dad grew up hunting as a kid but kind of fell out of the sport with work and family but when my older brother showed an interest it got him back into it.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

My dad and grandpa got me started. I retrieved my first duck when I was four out in a cornfield with them. They would bundle me up and make me lay still under a bunch of corn stalks and I was the retriever.

My mom said I would cry and throw fits anytime after that day that they didn't take me out with them. Finally my dad just started taking me along everytime as long as I didn't have to walk to far.

The funny thing is my dad's father hunted some but not that often but my my mom's dad was and still is really into hunting and shooting. My grandpa on my moms side had four daughters and no boys so I was his first boy so to speak and two of his hunting buddies had all girls too. I was kind of everyones little boy and I went out hunting with all of them even when my dad and grandpa didn't go along.

I still hunt with my dad and grandpas friends on occasion and talk to them on a regular basis.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Dad was the one who planted this in me when i was little. Still remeber my first bird, a beautiful snow at 20 yards. Made a great mount and hooked me for life. :beer:


----------



## pigeon plucker (Jan 17, 2005)

my dad started me shooting when i was 6 and 13 now


----------



## bl00dtrail (Jan 21, 2005)

my best friend.....who only became my best friend after we started to hunt together (how it is supposed to be right?)


----------



## the_duckinator (Jan 9, 2005)

My dad got me started shooting pigeons with a singleshot .410 when I was 10. He also took me along everytime he went hunting, though I couldn't shoot. Been hooked ever since.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

My father was my main reason i got into it. started with an ol single shot twenty guage. then moved to a 12. about a year ago i got into and accident in august right before hunting season. I screwed up my face so bad that i couldnt take the recoil of the gun. so i took a step down back to a good ole single shot 410. or in other words a snake charmer. i found out that year that you dont need to have a 12 guage or bigger to take down geese. i bagged 20 that year holdning that snake charmer like a pistol.


----------

